# Wie nur eigene ebuilds

## dtmaster

Hi,

der Thread titel klingt etwas komisch aber hier die erklärung.

Ich möchte auf einem Server gentoo portage nutzen aber nicht mit den ebuilds von gentoo sondern ausschließlich mit eigenen..

Das ebuild schreiben ist kein problem.. ein komplett eigenes profile habe ich auch erstellt..

Aber wozu z.B. der Ordner Metadata in /usr/portage ist verstehe ich nicht ganz und auch wie man seinen eigenen erstellt mit timestamp dateien und wie die cache dateien die dort drinn sind erstellt werden oder ob man das alles erstellen lassen kann.

Habe dazu nirgendwo ne brauchbare anleitung gefunden.. nur wie man ebuilds schreibt was ja nicht wirklich schwer ist..

----------

## franzf

Zu allererst: Was genau ist der Hintergrund für dein Vorhaben, also welches Problem willst du mit deiner Herangehensweise lösen?

Was soll dir das bringen? Weißt du wie viele Leute dran sitzen, um die ganzen ebuilds zu pflegen? Was an Wissen nötig ist, nur um sich um den gcc zu kümmern?

Wenn du nicht weißt wie Daten nach Metadata kommen, solltest du unbedingt auf die Fähigkeit der Gentoo-Devs bauen.

Was du aber machen kannst, ist ein eigenes Overlay einrichten, in dem von dir angepasste ebuilds rein kommen. Wie das geht steht in der Doku.

----------

## dtmaster

Der Hintergrund ist das Ich nicht gentoo nutze sondern mir mein eigenes Linux gebaut habe ala LFS..

Ich möchte dort aber emerge nutzen um neue programme etc zu installieren..

Aber ich möchte nicht die gentoo ebuilds nutzen weil ich nun mal nicht gentoo daraus machen möchte.. Ich nutze das ganze nicht als Produktiv System.. Da läuft weiterhin gentoo drauf..

Also mache ich mir komplett meine eigenen angepassten ebuilds da einige sachen in meinem system anders sind als bei gentoo..

Und ja ich weiß wieviele Leute daran sitzen. Ich sage auch nicht das sie ihre Arbeit nicht gut machen.. Ganz im Gegenteil..

Ob das für den einen oder anderen nun sinn macht ist dahin gestellt.. Ich erwarte auch kein komplettes Portage Howto oder ähnliches.. Nur ein paar Hinweise oder auch denkanstöße.

Eigentlich interessiert mich nur die Antwort auf die Frage ob die Daten in /usr/portage/cache dort automatisch hingelangen oder Manuell.. Und wie das mit dem Timestamp funktioniert.

----------

## franzf

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Eigentlich interessiert mich nur die Antwort auf die Frage ob die Daten in /usr/portage/cache dort automatisch hingelangen oder Manuell.. Und wie das mit dem Timestamp funktioniert.

 

man emerge -> --metadata, --regen

man egencache

Sollten erstmal weiterhelfen.

----------

## Genone

Denke für dein Vorhaben kannst du das metadata/ Verzeichnis komplett ignorieren, die Cache Dateien legt Portage automatisch bei Bedarf in /var/cache an, und der Rest ist für eigene Ebuilds uninteressant, vielleicht abgesehen vom dtd Verzeichnis wenn du metadata.xml Dateien benutzen willst, aber das kannst du ja einfach kopieren.

----------

